# Biker in Pforzheim???



## Deleted 4120 (15. August 2004)

Hallo,

ab Oktober diesen Jahres werde ich in Pforzheim arbeiten und habe 2 Fragen:


bin ich diesem Forum richtig??? (ist doch eher Karlsuhe Schwarzwald, als das Lokalforum der schwabener Hochburg Stuttgart)
gibt es in Pforzheim Biker, die Touren fahren und in Richtung Marathon trainieren und schöne Trails und Touren kennen?? Bin nicht der Downhiller und Freerider.
Freue mich schon sehr auf den Schwarzwald.....

Gruß Pumuckl


----------



## specialist (15. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ab Oktober diesen Jahres werde ich in Pforzheim arbeiten und habe 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...


Servus,
zu Punkt 1: Du bist hier absolut richtig- Herzlich Willkommen!
zu Punkt 2: Wenn du das Lokalforum hier beackerst wirst Du schnell merken wer hier höher hinaus will und wer die schönen Touren fährt. Also Augen auf.
Ich bin eher für Tourenfahren- bin aber auch mal bei GA1 Training dabei wenn Du nicht alleine trainieren willst.
Wo wohnst Du denn in PF wenn man fragen darf  

specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> zu Punkt 1: Du bist hier absolut richtig- Herzlich Willkommen!
> zu Punkt 2: Wenn du das Lokalforum hier beackerst wirst Du schnell merken wer hier höher hinaus will und wer die schönen Touren fährt. Also Augen auf.
> Ich bin eher für Tourenfahren- bin aber auch mal bei GA1 Training dabei wenn Du nicht alleine trainieren willst.
> ...


hi specialist,

ich habe heute erst die Zusage für den Job bekommen und wohne z. Zt. noch in NRW und mache mich gerade erst auf Wohnungssuche. Ich werde versuchen in PF selbst eine Wohnungs zu finden. Ich wollte nur direkt mal schauen, ob es zukünftige Trainigspartner gibt und gute Tipps zum fahren, ist so mühsam sich alles zu erarbeiten und zu zweit biken macht mehr Spaß!!

Gruß


----------



## specialist (15. August 2004)

Na dann viel Spass bei der Wohnungsuche. Pforzheim ist nicht grad die schönste Stadt, aber ein guter Ausganspunkt für Touren z.B. ins Enztal oder Eyachtal und von dort aus in den Schwarzwald.
Hier sind die Bilder von unserer heutigen Ausfahrt:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...cat/4591/page/1   und das ist der Fred dazu:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=128080

Die Bilder täuschen bisschen, wir essen nicht nur, wir fahren auch bisschen!

Ich wohne ca.10km von PF weg- da sollte es kein Problem sein sich mal zu treffen.

specialist


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. August 2004)

Pforzheim ist auf alle Fälle schöner als Düren!!!  
Ersteinmal bin ich froh eine Job gefunden zu haben, von daher nehme ich das nicht ganz so schöne Pf in Kauf. 
Sobald ich in PF ansässig geworden bin, melde ich mich und fahre gerne mal eine Tour mit Dir/Euch mit. Bis dahin werde ich das Geschehen von der Ferne aus beobachten!!! Wie es scheint trefft Ihr Euch regelmäßig???

Gruß


----------



## specialist (15. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es scheint trefft Ihr Euch regelmäßig???


Regelmäßig ist übertrieben, aber wir versuchen schon mal was auf die Beine zu stellen. Mir fehlt auch leider oft die Zeit zum biken. Beruf, Familie und biken ist nicht immer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Aber wie gesagt, einfach Augen auf und irgendwo einklinken.
Achso, da fällt mir ein das ich Donnerstags oft mit den "Bike-Riders Remchingen" mitfahre. Überlege mir auch ob ich da Mitglied werden soll. Die haben auch eine Marathon- Gruppe, da fährt der GeorgME mit, der ist auch im IBC-Racing Team und...der wohnt in PF!  

cu specialist


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. August 2004)

Ja schön, dann freue ich mich schon. 
Ich meld mich einfach bei Dir, sobald ich in Pforzheim wohne und Zeit für ne Runde habe!!

CU Pumuckl


----------



## Rolf H. (16. August 2004)

Hallo Pumuckel !
Biketreff Niefern ! Ist etwa 5 KM von Pforzheim enfernt . Treffpunkt Niefern Enzapotheke Sonntags 9:00 Uhr , Donnerstags 18:30 Uhr ( Licht mitnehmen ) .
Samstags meistens um 13:30 Uhr entweder in Niefern oder Mühlacker ( wird einige Tage vorher per Mailverteiler bekannt gegeben) . 
  Grüssle Rolf 
www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## eL (17. August 2004)

Hallo Muckpummel
ick wohn nich in furzheim...wat ick och nich wirklich bedauer.Deswegen dürfte ich eijentlich hier janich rinkritzel...Abba zum stromberch is et ja nich allzuweit.
Die recken um den RolfH sind vollkommen schmerzfrei und machen och keene jefangene,also wenn de nich grad fit wien 11er abschlußritzel bist denn haste da janz schön zu keulen wa.
Wennde ne Bude suchst und ein oder mehrere kilometerchens anfahrtswech in koof nehmen tust den rat ick dir zu ner bleibe uffen land!!!! is billjer und Viiiiiiel schöner.
Pforzheim und och Mühlacker sind echt die krassesten gebäudeansammlungen westlich des ural´s

Preußische grüße

eL

p.s. die truppe wo der einäugige Ert da immer mitfährt übt ein gewissen gruppenzwang auf ihn aus !!!! ich sach nur nackte füß   
also obacht!!


----------



## specialist (17. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. die truppe wo der einäugige Ert da immer mitfährt übt ein gewissen gruppenzwang auf ihn aus !!!! ich sach nur nackte füß
> also obacht!!



...die Frauen lieben es


----------



## Rolf H. (17. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Die recken um den RolfH sind vollkommen schmerzfrei und machen och keene jefangene,also wenn de nich grad fit wien 11er abschlußritzel bist denn haste da janz schön zu keulen wa.
> 
> 
> eL



 Also der " eL "  übertreibt mal wieder schamlos ! Der Biketreff - Niefern schafft die drei Kilometer bis zum nächsten Biergarten so mit Ach und Krach , vom Rückweg ( ist schon mancher verschollen ) , ganz zu schweigen . 
 Grüssle Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. August 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> vom Rückweg ( ist schon mancher verschollen ) , ganz zu schweigen .
> Grüssle Rolf



Mit der spitzhacke* am wegesrand verscharrt.


*hier in den Bergregionen is es üblich statt des klappspatens(wie im Norden Üblich) eine spitzhacke mitzuführen um die vor entkräftung dahingeschiedenen mitstreiter zu Verbuddeln, da man sehr schnell auf undurchdringliche gesteinsschichten stößt.


im stillen gedenken an die gefallenen eL


----------



## eL (17. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Frauen lieben es




ick mach mir ernsthaft sorjen um dir wa


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Wennde ne Bude suchst und ein oder mehrere kilometerchens anfahrtswech in koof nehmen tust den rat ick dir zu ner bleibe uffen land!!!! is billjer und Viiiiiiel schöner.
> Pforzheim und och Mühlacker sind echt die krassesten gebäudeansammlungen westlich des ural´s


Na dann warst Du noch nie in Düren (NRW), dagegen ist PF ein Traum!!!!

Bis vor 3 Jahren habe ich noch am Bodensee gelebt, schlimmer konnte der Kultur- bzw Landschafsschock Bodensee --> Düren nicht werden, von daher werde ich PF überleben, habe dafür den Schwarzwald vor der Tür, was ich von Düren nicht behaupten konnte!!!

....und was Dein Kölsch angeht, ich bin am Bodensee aufgewachsen, bin ein echter Badener und kehre jetzt nur aus dem Exil zurück  !!!!!

Ich dacht ich müsste den Schwarzwald alleine erkunden, vielen Dank für die vielen Mitfahrangebote, ich komme darauf zurück, aber damit hatte ich nicht gerechten, specialist, Du machst mir Angst: 


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. die truppe wo der einäugige Ert da immer mitfährt übt ein gewissen gruppenzwang auf ihn aus !!!! ich sach nur nackte füß
> also obacht!!


... was lieben die Frauen????

Gruß Pumuckl


----------



## eL (17. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> ... was lieben die Frauen????
> 
> Gruß Pumuckl


frag ich mich auch manchmal.
aber
des spezialisten nackte füße
scheinen dazu zugehören

p.s. willkommen daheim


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. willkommen daheim


Dehom isch Dehom !!!!

Habe die Kölner Jecken nur schwer ertragen.......


PS: auf ARD kommt gerade Beachvolleyball der Frauen, Alter, das ist ein Genuß für die Augen........


----------



## specialist (17. August 2004)

[Klugscheißmodus an]Der eL schreibt in berliner Schnauze, Du bist Badenzer, und Frauen lieben es wenn Mann sich die Beine rasiert.
[Klugscheißmodus aus]
...und wenn Mann schon mal beim rasieren ist...da lieben sie es natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> [Klugscheißmodus an]Der eL schreibt in berliner Schnauze[Klugscheißmodus aus]


Sorry, grober Fehler, el, ich wollte Dich nicht beleidigen!!!!




			
				specialist schrieb:
			
		

> [Klugscheißmodus an] Du bist Badenzer[Klugscheißmodus aus]


Ich stehe dazu und bin stolz darauf!!!  


Grüße aus dem Exil!!!!


----------



## Flugrost (20. August 2004)

Stell Dich in K`he aufn Marktplatz oder aufn Euro und schnapp Dirn Megaphon- jetzt gaanz laut


			
				specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist Badenzer


schreien und dann ducken.






`schätze die Lokalpatrioten werden Dich schlachten


----------



## eL (20. August 2004)

also 
einstens: kann man mich nich beleidigen
und
zweitens: das heißt Badener ohne das "z" wobei die schnell beleidigt sein könne die schwob un die badenzer hier im ländle.


schön tach noch

eL


----------



## Schlammpaddler (20. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Pforzheim ist auf alle Fälle schöner als Düren!!!



Also ich kenn Düren nicht wirklich, aber ich wär mir da nicht so sicher. 

Aber auf jeden Fall WELCOME hier in PF und Umgebung.!



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Pforzheim und och Mühlacker sind echt die krassesten gebäudeansammlungen westlich des ural´s


DAS triffts schon eher!   

Die Truppe um Rolfi H. kann ich dir übrigens nur "WÄRMSTENS" empfehlen, solange dir Vollbremsungen vor Biergärten und blonden Dorfschönheiten nix ausmachen. (sorry Rolf, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.  )

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Cook (20. August 2004)

Ich finde, Pforzebach hat etwas von "Verbannung".
Und die Pforzemer sind weder Badener (nur auf dem Papier), noch Schwobe. Irgendwie halt "Pforzemer Halbseggl". Viel Glück in der neuen Heimat!

Auch hier bitte:


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. August 2004)

Ihr macht mir ja richtig Hoffnungen und alle Mühe mir die neue Heimat schmackhaft zu machen  !!!!

In erster Line bin ich froh einen Job zu haben, im zuge von Hartz & Co .........


----------



## Schlammpaddler (20. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr macht mir ja richtig Hoffnungen und alle Mühe mir die neue Heimat schmackhaft zu machen   !!!!
> ....


  
so semmer halt!!!  

@Cook:
Das mit dem "Pforzemer Halbseggl"  solltest du mal in der Fußgängerzone in PF rufen.
Die eine Hälfte der umstehenden Leute wirds aufgrund ihrer russisch-/polnischen Herkunft nicht verstehen, aber die andere Hälfte.... *aua*


Martin
(Schwobaseggl )


----------



## bluesky (20. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, Pforzebach hat etwas von "Verbannung".
> Und die Pforzemer sind weder Badener (nur auf dem Papier), noch Schwobe. Irgendwie halt "Pforzemer Halbseggl". Viel Glück in der neuen Heimat!
> 
> Auch hier bitte:



ne sorry ... das ist    aber wahr


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> (Schwobaseggl )


 
gosch auf's Klo, lupfsch de Deggel, was guckt naus....... a Schwobas....  !!!!!

Um Gottes Willen, jetzt fange ich schon an mich in meiner zukünftigen Heimat unglücklich zu machen!!!!!  
Sorry Martin, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. August 2004)

Jetzt werden wir mal wieder sachlich und kommen auf das wesentliche zurück!!



Was könnt Ihr mir denn für Kartenmaterial empfehlen. Ich kenne vom Bodensee die Karten des Schwarzwaldvereines und war immer ganz zufrieden. In welche Himmelsrichtungen fährt man den von PF aus. Habe jetzt immermal wieder was vom Stromberg gelesen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das doch grob Richtung Suttgart/Heilbronn???

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (20. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Was könnt Ihr mir denn für Kartenmaterial empfehlen. Ich kenne vom Bodensee die Karten des Schwarzwaldvereines und war immer ganz zufrieden. In welche Himmelsrichtungen fährt man den von PF aus. Habe jetzt immermal wieder was vom Stromberg gelesen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das doch grob Richtung Suttgart/Heilbronn???
> 
> Gruß


Von Pforzheim aus gibts eigentlich nur zwei Richtungen zum MTB fahren:
nach Süden in den Nordscharzwald (NoSchwaWa; zum Teil gehts da auf den Trails richtig zur Sache) oder Richtung Nordosten in den Stromberg (genau, von Pforzheim aus ist das Richtung Heilbronn; da ist es meist etwas gemässigter).
Richtung Westen kommt man dann ins Rheintal, für Flachetappen wäre das sehr geeignet.
Karten gibts hier überall diese Wanderkarten, z. B. auch bei Mr. Bike in Pforzheim .
Die genaue Bezeichnung müsste ich mal nachschauen.

Gruzz


----------



## Route66 (20. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> so semmer halt!!!
> 
> @Cook:
> Das mit dem "Pforzemer Halbseggl"  solltest du mal in der Fußgängerzone in PF rufen.
> ...


Martin, kann Dir in allen Punkten nur zustimmen 

Man sieht sich dann mal wieder auf der ESK Ausfahrt mit eL.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. August 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> Karten gibts hier überall diese Wanderkarten, z. B. auch bei Mr. Bike in Pforzheim
> Gruzz


Wo wir doch gleich beim nächsten Thema wären: Bikeshops, welchen könnt Ihr als Insider denn empfehlen???


PS: Danke für die tollen Tipps bisher!!!


----------



## Route66 (20. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir doch gleich beim nächsten Thema wären: Bikeshops, welchen könnt Ihr als Insider denn empfehlen???


den Mr. Bike hab ich ja schon genannt, da gehe ich meistens hin. Hat Rocky Mountain, CD, Cube... im Angebot, alles Bestellungen bisher sind super schnell gelaufen.
Dann gibts noch den Höhn, wenn Du auf gute Beratung stehst geh dort hin. Hat Specialized, Ghost, Trek, Gary Fisher....
Kleiner Laden aber sehr gut.
Etwas ausserhalb Richtung KA gibts dann noch den Cycle Sport in Remchingen-Singen.
Führt Specialized, CD, Giant, Rotwild, Stevens, Maxx ...

Dann gibts noch einige kleinere Läden, die sich aber meist weniger auf "richtige" MTBs spezialisiert haben.

Ach so, eine Bike-Max Filiale gibt es seit ein paar Monaten auch im Industriegebiet Wilferdinger Höhe.

Hoffe das reicht erst mal.
Gruss


----------



## Rolf H. (22. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Truppe um Rolfi H. kann ich dir übrigens nur "WÄRMSTENS" empfehlen, solange dir Vollbremsungen vor Biergärten und blonden Dorfschönheiten nix ausmachen. (sorry Rolf, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.  )
> 
> Grüssle
> Martin



Wir gehören eben zur Fraktion der Genussbiker = Mädels und Weizenbier ! ;-) 

   Happy Trails Rolf


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. August 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Wir gehören eben zur Fraktion der Genussbiker = Mädels und Weizenbier ! ;-)
> 
> Happy Trails Rolf


Habe heute einen Kurztrip nach PF gemacht, um eine Wohnung zu finden. Bin in Eutingen fündig geworden und somit nur einen Katzensprung von Niefern entfernt. Sobald die Wohnung anfang Oktobert eingerichtet ist, werde ich mich bei Eurem Biketreff Niefern melden und mal eine Runde mitfahren.
Oder mich mal einem "Sonntäglichen Trip für Kurzentschlossene" specialist anschließen!!! 

Gruß aus dem Exil


----------



## Schlammpaddler (23. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> gosch auf's Klo, lupfsch de Deggel, was guckt naus....... a Schwobas....  !!!!!
> 
> Um Gottes Willen, jetzt fange ich schon an mich in meiner zukünftigen Heimat unglücklich zu machen!!!!!
> Sorry Martin, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen!!!!



O.K. - Du hast es so gewollt!
Wir werden die Sache im Morgengrauen auf einem Singletrail meiner Wahl ausfechten.   
Ne im Ernst, kein Problem, ich hab ja selbst angefangen.   

Was das Bikerevier betrifft:
Pforzheim Kupferhammer: der Startpunkt der drei SchwaWa-Höhenwege. 
Oder hoch zum Seehaus und - nein, nicht in den Biergarten, sondern ab auf die umliegenden Singletrails. Die Karten des SchwaWa-Vereins sind ideal .
Oder aber:
(wie schon erwähnt) der Stromberg, meinem Heimatrevier. Hier ist es nicht so weitläufig wie im Nordschwarzwald, sondern alles etwas näher zusammen und bei entsprechender Routenwahl bei weitem nicht so gemäßigt wie von Marko erwähnt. 
Gute Einstiegspunkte aus Richtung PF/Eutingen wären Maulbronn, Mühlacker und natürlich Illingen.
Mein Tipp: der HW10 vom SCHWÄBISCHEN Albverein. Start in PF und quer durch den Stromberg bis Tripstrill (oder bei Bedarf auch weiter).

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## eL (23. August 2004)

sehr ammüsant hier zu lesen wie sich badenzer und schwob kabbeln. Ick glob ick brauch mehr popkorn


----------



## Schlammpaddler (23. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sehr ammüsant hier zu lesen wie sich badenzer und schwob kabbeln. Ick glob ick brauch mehr popkorn



Hi eL,

nur kurz als Anmerkung:
es sind "Schwoba".
"Schwob" wäre nur ein einziger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (23. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Hi eL,
> 
> nur kurz als Anmerkung:
> es sind "Schwoba".
> "Schwob" wäre nur ein einziger.


Ach du schaize det gibt mehr als nur einen??

Skandal


----------



## Schlammpaddler (24. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du schaize det gibt mehr als nur einen??
> 
> Skandal



 
Des kannsch abbr senga!!
(für ausserschwäbische: dessen kannst du dir sicher sein!)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. - Du hast es so gewollt!
> Wir werden die Sache im Morgengrauen auf einem Singletrail meiner Wahl ausfechten.


Tut mir leid, oh großer Schwoab, bin ab jetzt auch ganz brav  !!!!!

Bin schon sehr auf die Touren in der Region da unten gespannt, da Höhenmetertechnisch in der Vordereifel nun wirklich nichts zu holen war.

Bis denne, es grüßt der Badener aus NRW


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, oh großer Schwoab, bin ab jetzt auch ganz brav  !!!!!
> 
> Bin schon sehr auf die Touren in der Region da unten gespannt, da Höhenmetertechnisch in der Vordereifel nun wirklich nichts zu holen war.
> 
> Bis denne, es grüßt der Badener aus NRW



Groß? Jawoll! 1,93m
Schwob? Naja, sagen wir Württemberger.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Groß? Jawoll! 1,93m


OK ich bin raus (1,77m)  , Ende der Diskussion!!!!





			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Schwob? Naja, sagen wir Württemberger.


Warum "schlagen" wir uns dan überhaupt die Köpfe ein, oder vertragen sich die Württemberger und Badener auch nicht miteinander   ???


Grüßle


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Warum "schlagen" wir uns dan überhaupt die Köpfe ein, oder vertragen sich die Württemberger und Badener auch nicht miteinander   ???


Köpfe einschlagen? Nicht doch, das macht doch aua.  
Aber alte Traditionen müssen gepflegt werden, auch wenn mittlerweile keiner mehr weiß worums eigentlich geht.   
Muss wohl was mit der jahrhundertelangen Unterdrückung der Badener durch die Württembergischen Herrscher zu tun haben. Erst der Großherzog, dann der Teufel.   

Spass muss sein!  

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Muss wohl was mit der jahrhundertelangen Unterdrückung der Badener durch die Württembergischen Herrscher zu tun haben. Erst der Großherzog, dann der Teufel.




Ich bin zwar in Baden geboren, wenn ich dir aber verrrate wo meine Eltern herkommen, das sagst Du nur noch:
Du bischt doch eh nur a nei geschmeckter, and koar koi reter Badenzer!!!!!



Was die Unterdrückung angeht, scheinst Du recht zu haben, schau mal hier unter dem Button Historisches nach. Scheint ja ein echtes Problem zu sein, die Domain der Homepage sagt schon alles    !!!

Ehrlich gesagt war mir der wahre Grund auch nicht geläufig, mir wurde immer nur von den alten Nachbarn als Kind eingebläut, dass alle Schwaben zu hassen sind. Was macht ein naives Kind, nimmt es als Tatsache und "hasst" alle Schwaben   !!!!

Es ist aber dennoch nicht so tief eingebrannt, so dass einer gemeinsamen Biketour von meiner Seite nichts im Wege stehen würde    !!!

Gruß


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es ist aber dennoch nicht so tief eingebrannt, so dass einer gemeinsamen Biketour von meiner Seite nichts im Wege stehen würde    !!!


Na also! 
So soll es in einem vereinten Europa schliesslich auch sein. 

Übrigens:
ich sollte mich bei der Diskussion eh etwas zurückhalten, da mein Heimatort zwar rein von der Geschichte her in Württemberg liegt, seit der Kreisrefom irgendwann neunzehnhundertschlagmichtot aber zum Enzkreis/Regierungsbezirk Karlsruhe gehört *rotwerd*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Na also!
> So soll es in einem vereinten Europa schliesslich auch sein.
> 
> Übrigens:
> ich sollte mich bei der Diskussion eh etwas zurückhalten, da mein Heimatort zwar rein von der Geschichte her in Württemberg liegt, seit der Kreisrefom irgendwann neunzehnhundertschlagmichtot aber zum Enzkreis/Regierungsbezirk Karlsruhe gehört *rotwerd*




Man(n) kann es aber trotzdem nicht lassen, ich wollte eigentlich auch nicht so auf das Thema einsteigen, zu spät   !!!!

Freue mich schon auf die erste Tour in den Schwarzwald oder Stromberg!!!

Ich habe gelesen, dass Du dieses Jahr in Albstadt mitgefahren bist, das erste Mal?? Ich war letztes Jahr auch dabei. Von der Stimmung her ein nicht zu toppender Marathon, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Konnte dieses Jahr leider nicht mit, da ich seit 2 Monaten im Examen stecke und nur am lernen bin    und daher keinen einzigen Marathon fahren konnte!! Dafür nächstes Jahr, und Albstadt steht ganz oben auf meine Prioritätenliste!!!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (26. August 2004)

Jau, Albstadt war supergenial! Die Stimmung an der Strecke lässt sich wohl nicht steigern. Man ist sich z.T. vorgekommen wie ein TdF-Profi und hat dabei oft garnicht bemerkt, dass man mal wieder einen viel zu dicken Gang tritt. *ächtz* 
Leider war ich an dem Tag nicht im Vollbesitz meiner Kräfte, da mich zwei Tage vorher irgendein verdammtes Insekt in den Rachen gestochen hat. Die Antiallergiepille die mir mein Arzt vorsichtshalber gegeben hat, wirkte wie ein Schlafmittel. *gääähn*  
Aber: maybe next year! 


> Freue mich schon auf die erste Tour in den Schwarzwald oder Stromberg!!!


Meld dich einfach sobald du die entsprechenden Gelüste verspürst.


----------



## stephanie.tr (26. August 2004)

Hallo Pumuckl!
nein, ich kann hier keine guten Trialtipps geben und mich auch nicht (leider als Rumfahrpartner anbieten, aber: Wünsch' Dir alles Gute für und in Pforzheim. Ich bin dort 20 Jahre lange aufgewachsen und auch wenn die Stadt selbst leider nicht mehr so schön ist - die Umgebung ist es absolut! Versuch Dich im Nordschwarzwald, in Richtung Freudenstadt, Nagoldtal, Wildbad... Ich denk' Du hast es gut getroffen mit dem neuen Job! Schmuck und Uhren etwa?!  
Grüsse Steffi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. August 2004)

stephanie.tr schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsch' Dir alles Gute für und in Pforzheim. Ich bin dort 20 Jahre lange aufgewachsen und auch wenn die Stadt selbst leider nicht mehr so schön ist - die Umgebung ist es absolut! Versuch Dich im Nordschwarzwald, in Richtung Freudenstadt, Nagoldtal, Wildbad... Ich denk' Du hast es gut getroffen mit dem neuen Job! Schmuck und Uhren etwa?!
> Grüsse Steffi


Vielen Dank, ich bin auch schön wirklich sehr gespannt und kann es kaum erwarten anzufangen. 



			
				stephanie.tr schrieb:
			
		

> Schmuck und Uhren etwa?!


Nein, kein Schmuck, eher mit verhaltensgestörten hyperaktiven Kindern und Jugendlichen!!!



			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, Albstadt war supergenial! Die Stimmung an der Strecke lässt sich wohl nicht steigern. Man ist sich z.T. vorgekommen wie ein TdF-Profi und hat dabei oft garnicht bemerkt, dass man mal wieder einen viel zu dicken Gang tritt. *ächtz*
> Leider war ich an dem Tag nicht im Vollbesitz meiner Kräfte, da mich zwei Tage vorher irgendein verdammtes Insekt in den Rachen gestochen hat. Die Antiallergiepille die mir mein Arzt vorsichtshalber gegeben hat, wirkte wie ein Schlafmittel. *gääähn*
> Aber: maybe next year!
> Meld dich einfach sobald du die entsprechenden Gelüste verspürst.


War aufgrund der Stimmung oft im falschen Gang, oder habe mich wieder einen Berg in einem Tmpo hochgequält, was ich anschließend immerwieder bereut habe. Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall dabei!!!
Ich ziehe Ende September Anfang Oktober um und bin sobald ich die Wohnung eingerichtet habe und in den neuen Job hineingekommen bin auf jedenfall bikebereit sein und mich melden!!!

Bis denne Gruß Felix


----------



## Schlammpaddler (26. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, kein Schmuck, eher mit verhaltensgestörten hyperaktiven Kindern und Jugendlichen!!!


  
Na hoffentlich erstickst du da nicht in Arbeit und kommst vor lauter Überstunden gelegentlich auch mal zum Biken. Also wenn ich mir die Jugend so ansehe, dann ... Ok. Das ist jetzt ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mir die Jugend so ansehe, dann ... Ok. Das ist jetzt ein anderes Thema.



So wie ihr mir PF beschrieben habt, gibt es dort genug kleinkriminelle verhaltensgestörte Kinder und Jugendliche!!!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (26. August 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ihr mir PF beschrieben habt, gibt es dort genug kleinkriminelle verhaltensgestörte Kinder und Jugendliche!!!


Ich denke nicht, daß Dir langweilig wird.


----------

